# Win a 4gb DS-X for free!



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Courtesy of myself you now have the chance to win a *4gb DS-X!*







*Specification:*
Design your dream DS accessory, be it a flashcart, a case or anything else related to the DS.
You must design and describe your product in an image or animation *no larger than 500x500 pixels*. It can be an advert, an leaflet-type thing or just a plain ol' description. Your entry will be voted on by members of the forum.

*Rules:*
You product must have a logo and an image of the product, as well as some info.
The product must be fairly realistic
Voting for the winner will start on May 10th and end on May 31st
Your entry must be in either PNG, GIF or SWF format. (If in SWF format there should be a preloader so if it has sound it doesn't start playing right away)
If you win and you don't want the prize you can have it donated to another member of your choice.

*Judging:*
There will be 3 judges. Each judge will control 15 points. Their favorite gets 5 points, then the next gets 4 then 3 and so on. Everyone else on the forum will get 1 point (probably) to vote on their favorite. Because the people are voting, they might go for better graphics or better description. Make it funny, original and have good graphics, but different things appeal to different people so don't worry if your graphic skills aren't that good. Have a go anyway!

*Disclaimer:*
I will ship the prize to most places. The DS-X has been opened and used about 3 times only as a NoPass. The box and all accessories are still in mint condition. The firmware has been upgraded and the unit is neither too thick or thin (for my DS at least)

*Example:*




(Somebody, feel free to re-make this entry as mine isn't all that good)

*How to submit your entry:*
You can either post your entry in this thread or email it to [email protected]

Happy competitioning!
- Sam


----------



## XtenDSProgrammer (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello!


I have submitted my entry about XtenDS the Nintendo DS Gamemaker which I am making right now, I suppose it is the dream of people on here and other forums....


http://invisionsoft.co.uk/xtends/screenshots


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Apr 11, 2007)

U STOLE MY TOASTER IDEA!

( ps does it have to be kiddie friendly, or can we make it so that it appeals to the 18+ community


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Go ahead any do anything you like! It's the members here that will be voting for it. Just remember the forum rules.
Also, you can re-use my idea. I put a message underneath my sample one.

- Sam


----------



## Sasuke-Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## marational (Apr 11, 2007)

Awesome.

Btw, that toaster idea is totally rad.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad you like my idea, but are you going to enter?

- Sam


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to defy the realistic part. My entry may not count or even get finshed but damn it, I'm going to shoot for this idea anyways! You will see it later hopefully!


----------



## kudaku (Apr 12, 2007)

about the toaster....umm are the judges going to vote on the most "unrealistic and useless" idea as fun? cause yes, toaster funny yeah....but im just worried about ppl who put thought into it and someone wins because of a football in groin thing....meh just thinking out loud


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Apr 12, 2007)

I'll enter but I need to think of something good at school.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> about the toaster....umm are the judges going to vote on the most "unrealistic and useless" idea as fun? cause yes, toaster funny yeah....but im just worried about ppl who put thought into it and someone wins because of a football in groin thing....meh just thinking out loud


The people will vote for whatever they like the best. Make whatever you want!

- Sam


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2007)

Hah, I got an idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thats a new thing for me, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:

Here it is!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the entry!

- Sam


----------



## 4saken (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Hah, I got an idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit, that is fucking retarded - yet I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: It's the holidays so I might as spent a few minutes putting a job together


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2007)

nawww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's not THAT retarded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...is it?


----------



## 4saken (Apr 12, 2007)

If it involves throwing a pokeball really hard (and this pokeball is attached to your Nintendo DS Lite), quite retarded yes.

I was thinking of a swiss army knife addon, but thats even more retarded


----------



## jono_ (Apr 12, 2007)

so no shipping to AUS


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I guess I could...

- Sam


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2007)

the cord is long and elastic dude... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



besides.. the one who want to make sure nothing happens can use the strap included with the DS/DSL


----------



## fatquack (Apr 12, 2007)

by Fatquack, [email protected]


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the entry. I noticed the image was too big at first but you seem to have corrected it now.

- Sam


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, just a quick note. If I don't get at least 6 entries I will be giving this DS-X to some random homebrew developer of my choice, quite probably DragonMinded or HtheB. Keep those entries coming in!

- Sam

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

I suppose it's both really, but more the good concept. Just remember that the members will be voting on this so just try to make it appealing.

- Sam


----------



## tjas (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is my entry!







Ds-xtreme Projector

edit: made it smaller!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 12, 2007)

That is actually a really, really good idea! Thanks for entry, however you broke one of the rules...
The image can be no larger than 500x500 pixels, sorry...
The idea is fantastic though, please resize it!

- Sam


----------



## pottageb (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome idea! Thanks for your entry. It's great to see so much creativity.

- Sam


----------



## 4saken (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(pottageb @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> IMAGE



Some kind of perv O_O?


----------



## pottageb (Apr 13, 2007)

Some kind of james bond


----------



## OSW (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in aus, but i made one anyway ^^

This was my first time creating an animated gif and it took me freaking ages to find the transition delay option of my program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i finally found it so here. Pity there's colour loss from being a gif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'll ship to AUS as well, I changed the description to include worldwide shipping. Thanks for your entry!

- Sam


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2007)

Some pretty nice ideas everyone has


----------



## kersplatty (Apr 13, 2007)

Heres my entry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw email is [email protected]


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for your entry! I want one of those!

- Sam


----------



## kersplatty (Apr 13, 2007)

woohoo we finally have six entries although tjas will have to resize his


----------



## Shinji (Apr 13, 2007)

I'll submit my entry in a little bit...its tough to fit it into a 500x500 frame, but its almost done.

And about electroDS....i'm not sure if I would want to buy that and play online. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: here's my entry.  Cause pirates like to use handhelds for things they're NOT supposed to be used for....ARRR!!!


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2007)

@shinji: haha, it's too fast!! (i can't read it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
though, it's awesome!


----------



## tjas (Apr 13, 2007)

My revision! 500x500 this better? Can I still enter?


----------



## Issac (Apr 13, 2007)

I think you still may enter... as it isn't larger than 500x500, and the judging will take place may 10th.... so I think its fine


----------



## D-Trogh (Apr 14, 2007)

Phieuw..
So, I was making a NDS Media Station (Card).. I was almost finished.. Blue Screen of Death - -'
I didn't want to start all over again.. and I didn't..
BUT.. I started on something else.. and it took me 2 hours - -' DjeezXD
It's 02:07 here now.. So I need to go to bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But here's my entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SURVIVEkit


----------



## Shinji (Apr 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> @shinji: haha, it's too fast!! (i can't read it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its called the fine print  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont like fine print....


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 14, 2007)

All your ideas are great! Thanks for all the entries and I hope there will be lots more!

- Sam


----------



## Keeper (Apr 14, 2007)

OK, been a long time since I last made an animated gif, but I just couldn't help myself, had to have a go, so here's my entry...








Might not be quite so over the top an idea, but would be damn handy I think!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice entry!

- Sam


----------



## aj421 (Apr 15, 2007)

My Ultimate Entry:






EDIT: messed up on bottom its 300 PetaBytes Source http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MegaByte


----------



## H8TR (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> My Ultimate Entry:


Too bad you have a spelling error. Hint: 300PB.


----------



## aj421 (Apr 15, 2007)

Noooooo i thought i spelled it wrong thanks for correcting my mistake.


----------



## Topspin (Apr 15, 2007)

first post! also am I allowed to edit in the instructions later, i just looked and realized it didn't have the operation stuff...
EDIT-Nvm the DSBot is all about simplicity


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 15, 2007)

"Raises your kids"
"Spies on hot neighbors"


----------



## jono_ (Apr 15, 2007)

whens the deadline?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 15, 2007)

Deadline is 10th May. You can update your entries as long as you put somewhere in big letters that you have edited it, so I can re-save it.

- Sam


----------



## Shinji (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(aj421 @ Apr 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > My Ultimate Entry:
> ...


Hehe, shoulda said "PedoByte" XD


----------



## Qwhacker (Apr 16, 2007)

Judging is may 10th you say?

Excellant!  I've got a wicked awesome idea in mind, but a severe lack of graphics programs to use at the moment.  Hopefully i don't forget when i get back up to my house


----------



## dOoBiX (Apr 16, 2007)

Here's my entry:


----------



## kirra (Apr 16, 2007)

console2ds would be sick if you could play backups on it.


----------



## OSW (Apr 16, 2007)

2nd entry of mine: A bit of a joke on sony fanboys, no offense intended.


----------



## jono_ (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(dOoBiX @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> Here's my entry:



lol even your consolezds stays away from the gamecube.


anyone know where to get hi-res ds images? etc.


----------



## Issac (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know any other places than google to find images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's where I found my


----------



## dbgtdob (Apr 17, 2007)

bored so i made this entry, enough said.

(i have this guitar and im using it on guitar hero 2 on right now lol, hell the ds have wifi already so it could pick up the wireless signal lol)


----------



## A-Negative (Apr 18, 2007)

It's just that the file was so large that I had to play around with the size so much before Imageshack would accept it. So whether the text can be read or not without squinting is questionable...And I do admit the idea of my product's not very revolutionary either. But I'm giving this contest a go regardless since it's too good an opportunity to pass up...


----------



## OSW (Apr 18, 2007)

i use photobucket. you have to register (for free) to upload but it's been pretty reliable for me.


----------



## ediblebird (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is the mighty JP 2 ENG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










if it doesn't show here is a direct link to the file:

here


----------



## OSW (Apr 19, 2007)

rofl ediblebird, i love how the cartridge in your gif is mother 3


----------



## ediblebird (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> rofl ediblebird, i love how the cartridge in your gif is mother 3



but of course


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 19, 2007)

Presenting, a brand new DS accessory developed for travelling musicians everywhere!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow Mash...do the knobs go to 11?


----------



## Mash440 (Apr 19, 2007)

Unfortunately no. The DS doesn't have enough power to handle that kind of load.

PSP version might, but that doesn't have the touch sensitive knobs.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Mash440 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> PSP version might, but that doesn't have the touch sensitive knobs.


Who has a touch sensitive knob now?

- Sam

PS. Thanks for the entries everyone!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

May 10th is so far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, I really like all these entries


----------



## myclock (Apr 20, 2007)

ok heres mine. hope you guys like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im not too good with flash so didnt make a gif

introducing..........


----------



## Issac (Apr 20, 2007)

some really interesting entries now on the last page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want it all!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 24, 2007)

So, any more entries? The closing date draws nearer...

- Sam


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mash440 @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > PSP version might, but that doesn't have the touch sensitive knobs.
> ...



Who doesnt? My knob is sensitive.. to touch.


----------



## archagon (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> So, any more entries? The closing date draws nearer...
> 
> - Sam


Of course! I'm just a terrible procrastinator... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When's the closing date again?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 25, 2007)

May 10th is the closing date

- Sam


----------



## archagon (Apr 25, 2007)

Bah, there's plenty of time left.


----------



## helpme (Apr 25, 2007)

this accessory is essential


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 25, 2007)

Heh, nice entries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any more?

- Sam


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 25, 2007)

So... i was working on my entry... and after some hours of work I accidently erased all the work without having a single backup.... So... im doing it all again =|


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's my entry:






I have it in bigger resolutions if necessary for judging porpuses...


----------



## archagon (Apr 26, 2007)

Weird -- that was also one of the ideas for my entry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(I probably wasn't gonna use it, though.)


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 27, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 27, 2007)

I resized your entry to fit the rules


- Sam


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 27, 2007)

Might want to fix the spelling error ('bluetooth' not 'bluethoot')


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 28, 2007)

i wil do it and thanx


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 28, 2007)

Also, I think you meant "built" not "build". And don't use shorthand like "u".


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 29, 2007)

Any more entries? Only 11 days to go.

- Sam


----------



## archagon (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm working on it.


----------



## pasc (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yeah ! Iron DS lol ^^ I needed to laugh so hard when I read those enteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: What software do you guys all use to make those cool gifs ?


----------



## XtenDSProgrammer (Apr 30, 2007)

We use Flash then export as GIF (well atleast I do....)


- James


----------



## Danieluz (May 1, 2007)

I used adobe photoshop with image ready.


----------



## Jim~ (May 1, 2007)

For fun


----------



## aj421 (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Jim~ @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> For fun


cool entry very useful.


----------



## Fatal (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Sinkhead (May 1, 2007)

Great entries! I had the keyboard idea in mind when I started this competition...

- Sam


----------



## Mash440 (May 4, 2007)

My image disappeared into 'user posted image'

AHHHH


----------



## TheStump (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Jim~ @ May 1 2007 said:


> For fun



you know whats funny about this entry, nowhere does the image actually have the pictochat using actual text. So in no way does that image promote the keyboard. LOL 
Nice entry though, im just being picky, i'd enter but i already won the last comp, i'd rather not be greedy.  Good luck to all, and kudos to Sinkhead for the comp


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ May 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jim~ @ May 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For fun
> ...


To further the nitpicking, thats the image thats been around since the DS was around (sans keyboard).  I believe its even on the back of the ds Phat box.

I think the keyboarDS would make it a non-portable handheld...and not handheld.  Curses, you'll destroy the universe with that product!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe~


----------



## davym (May 4, 2007)

hehe what about this one ?


----------



## teonintyfive (May 4, 2007)

I would make something, but I already have a DS-X


----------



## Jim~ (May 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ May 4 2007 said:


> you know whats funny about this entry, nowhere does the image actually have the pictochat using actual text. So in no way does that image promote the keyboard. LOL
> Nice entry though, im just being picky, i'd enter but i already won the last comp, i'd rather not be greedy.Â Good luck to all, and kudos to Sinkhead for the comp


You caught me being lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll change the screens


----------



## A-Negative (May 5, 2007)

Is it still possible to edit my entry?

I have until the 10th, right?


----------



## Renegade_R (May 5, 2007)

This is my entry.  If anyone is a reader of Gameboy-Advance.net, then you would have known that there was a competition regarding the creation of a DS accessory of our dream.  The Chiritorie DS was my entry.

That was several years ago and it was only a description of a product, now it is ready for marketting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 1979 Nintendo product has been brought back 28 years later!

P.S.  There is only one image of the Chiritorie on the internet that I know of and its extremely poor quality so I had to redraw the damn thing.  Nice way to spend a few hours.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Edit: I realized it had to be in .png.  Oops


----------



## OSW (May 5, 2007)

Some sweet looking entries guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 6, 2007)

Heres a little something i whipped up with some pictures from google, some paintshop magic, inspiration from DS Toast and lyrics from Rupert Holmes's Escape.





If anyone thinks its good, I could touch it up a bit...


----------



## Mewgia (May 7, 2007)

Superdinoyoshi & Fatal:


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 7, 2007)

If nothing else, I think mine is the most bizzare of the group


----------



## Sinkhead (May 7, 2007)

Great entries!
Keep 'em coming

- Sam


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 7, 2007)

I touched mine up a bit, Does anyone have an opinion of if it looks better or worse?


----------



## Issac (May 7, 2007)

oww.. I think I know who will win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



atleast my vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should I say?


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 8, 2007)

Whoever it is, I will devote my entire life over the next few days to beat...

or do absolutely nothing about it,
man i could use a pina colada right about now


----------



## Shinji (May 8, 2007)

SuperDinoYoshi: do you want to dance in the rain?

And yes, I agree, yours is the most "out there" idea, ya weirdo


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 8, 2007)

Only if you don't care much for yoga


----------



## jono_ (May 8, 2007)

i belive it asked for a realistic entry.
well this is mine lol.


----------



## tjas (May 8, 2007)

QUOTE(davym @ May 4 2007 said:


> hehe what about this one ?Â



the project thingy is a bit ripped of


----------



## Qwhacker (May 8, 2007)

sorry mine took so long, I was done, but found out my original idea was swiped.  That, and I've never used imageready before made me take longer than expected.  Hope you like it!






heres the link in case i did that image thing wrong, i'm pretty new here.... http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g311/qwh...ving-system.gif

EDIT  let me know anything i should change with the speed or whatnot.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 9, 2007)

Any last entries should be posted here before 6pm GMT on 10th May.

- Sam


----------



## SuperDinoYoshi (May 9, 2007)

I slightly tweaked my entry, so if you refresh the page and resave it, that would be great.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 10, 2007)

Voting topic found here

- Sam


----------

